# DS30 availibilty



## Maximect

Just decided to take the plunge! Buying my first serious watch a DS30. It seems like it is a hard one to get...currently have a deposit with Greg at watchmann for over a month and seems like the stock is slow coming in, is it normal for this watch?

Thanks!
Max


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

I am in your shoes, deposit and all. Greg said Damasko was having some issues with the hardening process. So we are in a waiting mode until when they will come back in stock.


----------



## Maximect

Thanks for the info, Greg has been informing me of delay, interesting as to why...hopefully they resolve this soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonaldH

I too have a deposit with Greg and he has been great at letting us know about the delay. I sent an email a few days ago directly to Damasko with a question about a different watch and also mentioned the DS30 delay. Surprisingly, I was told yesterday by Sergiu at their HQ that as early as this upcoming week the final touches will be completed and these models will be shipped to the retailers. Good news!


----------



## Tanjecterly

It's a Festivus miracle!


----------



## Maximect

That's awesome! Hopefully I can get it before Christmas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximect

Which one are you guys getting? I went all white with the brown strap...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonaldH

Fingers crossed we can receive before Christmas! I went with yellow hand/date and black strap.


----------



## Tanjecterly

All white myself.


----------



## jay_smith

Sorry to hear that you all are waiting too, but that does reassure me a bit - I have been bugging the AD for updates as I was starting to think the order might have been forgotten or bumped down. 
I'm waiting for yellow/yellow on a black strap, but requested a swap for the brown strap.


----------



## spencers

jay_smith said:


> Sorry to hear that you all are waiting too, but that does reassure me a bit - I have been bugging the AD for updates as I was starting to think the order might have been forgotten or bumped down.
> I'm waiting for yellow/yellow on a black strap, but requested a swap for the brown strap.


I bet the brown strap will look great! I have the yellow on black strap arriving tomorrow, but thinking a brown or suede strap might look better as well!


----------



## MikeVG

It's been over two months on a custom DS30 order with Greg. I selected a yellow second hand, white date wheel, inside AR only and a Mocha leather strap. 

Glad to hear progress is being made at Damasko.


----------



## jay_smith

spencers said:


> I bet the brown strap will look great! I have the yellow on black strap arriving tomorrow, but thinking a brown or suede strap might look better as well!


TBH I'll probably take it off the leather strap pretty quickly and only keep it for smarter occasions. I tend to dunk my watches in the water quite a lot and I don't want to ruin the leather, so I've got a couple of NATOs and a nice canvas Barton Bands strap for daily wear. 
Great to hear that yours is on its way, look forward to seeing some photos.


----------



## Tanjecterly

I intend to wear it mostly on the Damasko rubber strap and the leather strap it comes with.


----------



## Maximect

Sometimes you think you're the only one waiting and then you realize wis is full of answers  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quangphamvn

It's hard to get it before Christmas because I'm not in the US, but taxes in my country are quite high. I'm still waiting for it, DS30 Yellow


----------



## donnyh

Yes, really hoping to receive this beauty before Christmas!


----------



## Maximect

No one got any news from Greg? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_smith

My AD emailed to say delivery was "imminent"; we'll see what that means next week I guess. Regrettably, as I am in the UK, I didn't make my purchase from Watchmann, which is a shame as I only ever hear/read good feedback.


----------



## WatchMann

Maximect said:


> No one got any news from Greg?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately no news here yet.


----------



## quangphamvn

WatchMann said:


> Unfortunately no news here yet.


Coming soon? Watchmann


----------



## Maximect

So I wrote directly to Damasko, they are starting the assembly now and all watchmann orders will be sent out mid January....late Xmas looks like...their ice hardening process was slow is what they told me....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMann

Maximect said:


> So I wrote directly to Damasko, they are starting the assembly now and all watchmann orders will be sent out mid January....late Xmas looks like...their ice hardening process was slow is what they told me....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We also just received this news.


----------



## taurnilf

Maximect said:


> So I wrote directly to Damasko, they are starting the assembly now and all watchmann orders will be sent out mid January....late Xmas looks like...their ice hardening process was slow is what they told me....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DS30s ice hardened now?


----------



## WatchMann

taurnilf said:


> DS30s ice hardened now?


No. Take out the word "ice".


----------



## Maximect

WatchMann said:


> No. Take out the word "ice".


The email actually said ice hardening...maybe this slowed down the rest of the assembly line?....I k kw it doesn't sound right....but i just quoted the email from Mircea-Sergiu Onita I received.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

The special feature of the DS30 and DSub series is the surface hardened submarine steel. Sent Mircea-Sergiu an email and ask him to confirm or prove false. If Damasko use martensitic steel for the DS30 they would need a soft iron inner cage which would then require a new case (higher). I think Mircea-Sergiu made a mistake here.


----------



## quangphamvn

stuffler said:


> The special feature of the DS30 and DSub series is the surface hardened submarine steel. Sent Mircea-Sergiu an email and ask him to confirm or prove false. If Damasko use martensitic steel for the DS30 they would need a soft iron inner cage which would then require a new case (higher). I think Mircea-Sergiu made a mistake here.


I waited for the news


----------



## Maximect

Mistake confirmed...hardening process had issues on ds30...not ice hardened...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximect

Looks like windup watch shop just got them back in stock...so Greg shouldn't be far behind  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy Acres

Maximect said:


> Looks like windup watch shop just got them back in stock...so Greg shouldn't be far behind
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not in stock. read closer: "Orders placed now will ship in January"


----------



## Maximect

Can't blame the guys for taking some vacation  you're probably correct though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

Here are some pics to hold you guys over









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_smith

Looks great, and goes nicely with a jacket and shirt. 
I think I'll appreciate this watch even more having waited so long for it. I suppose it is reassuring that Damasko have taken extra time (and money) to remake the cases rather than sending out a batch with imperfect hardening - I'm well aware that the QC standards aren't always high for some manufacturers.


----------



## quangphamvn

Very worthy to wait


----------



## Tanjecterly

It really does look good.


----------



## 5661nicholas

I bought mine completely on a whim. There was one on the auction site listed at a pretty low price.....brand new, and had no bids with 1 day left. So I bid, and ended up winning. 

Once received, I found its a great size for my 6.8" wrist. Very well finished, mine runs within 1spd, lume lasts through the night, and it looks good on any strap. I have had a Sinn 556 in the past, and my preference is to the Damasko for the durability, and I like how it sits on my wrist better. Very excited to see how the bracelet looks.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximect

Can't wait to receive mine! Merry Xmas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximect

5661nicholas said:


> Here are some pics to hold you guys over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Which strap is that? The blue mesh/cloth?
Thanks?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Eulit Palma Pacific would be my guess.


----------



## 5661nicholas

Unfortunately the strap is a knock off eulit from Cheapestnatostraps

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

For all waiting for a DS 30 to arrive. Visited Damasko today and I can confirm your DS30 will leave Barbing very soon. Currently they are on the Delma for accuracy check. Will post a video on Instagram.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## 5661nicholas

That must have been a very cool experience, thanks for sharing that clip!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

That's an excellent alternative to a watch winder. Visually mesmerizing.


----------



## Happy Acres

Tanjecterly said:


> That's an excellent alternative to a watch winder. Visually mesmerizing.


 That is a watch winder I think.


----------



## StufflerMike

Happy Acres said:


> That is a watch winder I think.


Yep, A Delma.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Yes, it’s a watch winder but not the sort that ordinary people purchase? That’s what I was getting at. Apologies for the lack of clarity. 

I find it visually interesting.


----------



## kingblackbolt

Thanks for sharing it must be quite an experience to be behind the scenes at Damasko!



stuffler said:


> For all waiting for a DS 30 to arrive. Visited Damasko today and I can confirm your DS30 will leave Barbing very soon. Currently they are on the Delma for accuracy check. Will post a video on Instagram.
> 
> View attachment 13750909


----------



## StufflerMike

kingblackbolt said:


> Thanks for sharing it must be quite an experience to be behind the scenes at Damasko!


Indeed it is. Not sure whether this was my 4th or 5th visit since 2007. However this may be, I remember how they started and how things like machinery and ateliers, work places developed since then. Quite a difference compared to the situation in 2007. and still, they plan to invest more into their machine park. Will post some pics in a new thread when back home. Today sightseeing in Bamberg.


----------



## jon_huskisson

stuffler said:


>


Pretty cool!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

There should be a longer loop of that thing. I'd watch it.


----------



## JLS36

Will watchman be the place to purchase the DS30 ocean? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

JLS36 said:


> Will watchman be the place to purchase the DS30 ocean?


WatchMa*nn* it is.
And there is Island Watch and there is Worn & Wound.


----------



## WatchMann

JLS36 said:


> Will watchman be the place to purchase the DS30 ocean?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


. We hope to have them soon!


----------



## tsteph12

WatchMann said:


> . We hope to have them soon!


Hi Greg. Will the blue Ocean version be shipping with upcoming batch you're expecting? All the best to you for the New Year.


----------



## WatchMann

Thanks Tom, you too! Unknown at the moment, I should find out more next week.


----------



## benny

Thinking of the ds30 for my wife as a surprise when I get the dk105


----------



## Tanjecterly

For those who are interested, Watchmann now shows it back in stock.


----------



## jay_smith

I think it's likely there will be a few photos by new DS30 owners appearing here in a week or so


----------



## 5661nicholas

Looking forward to seeing some more pics.....hoping for a bracelet soon! 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

I just joined Club Damasko. I was looking at the blasted case, "Hack" Hamilton, but decided to go a bit upscale. This one is enroute to me. The yellow second hand won me over.


----------



## Maximect

Well I finally got mine today from Watchmann! Super happy with the watch and pleasantly surprised by the leather strap as well! Here's a quick phone Pic!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximect

5661nicholas said:


> Looking forward to seeing some more pics.....hoping for a bracelet soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

Maximect said:


> Nice strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's from The Watch Steward.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

Any word on the bracelet release?


----------



## Tanjecterly

So glad I got mine yesterday. Enjoying it on a Martu strap today.


----------



## noregrets

Tanjecterly said:


> So glad I got mine yesterday. Enjoying it on a Martu strap today.


Beautiful combo.

That's the model I'm planning to get but am going to *try* to hold out until the bracelet version is released.

My track record though on holding out on watch purchases: poor.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVG

Just arrived last week from Watchmann. Special order with white date wheel and inner AR only.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Looking at it closer, I noticed that my ver 2 DS30 has a 200meter WR. The earlier version had 100 meter WR on its caseback although Mike Stuffler later told us that this was in fact 200 meter WR. 

I'm glad that they updated this fact. This is also reflected in Watchmann's website for the DS30.


----------



## jay_smith

Tanjecterly said:


> So glad I got mine yesterday. Enjoying it on a Martu strap today.


That strap looks fantastic, I have been looking for something like this with a little more shine than the stock strap. Is the hardware a passable match?


----------



## Tanjecterly

jay_smith said:


> That strap looks fantastic, I have been looking for something like this with a little more shine than the stock strap. Is the hardware a passable match?


Well, no. I was more focused on the leather which I think is of a very good quality. The hardware itself -- it is brushed but it definitely does not match the case of the DS30. I'm OK with that but YMMV.


----------



## davidgreams

The only thing I was turned off about damasko watches was their proprietary screw down crown system that can only be serviced by them or an authentic damasko dealer. The other is that ice hardened steel can be easily magnetized (doesnt affect the time) and because of this can magnetize your watch tools.


----------



## Maximect

davidgreams said:


> The only thing I was turned off about damasko watches was their proprietary screw down crown system that can only be serviced by them or an authentic damasko dealer. The other is that ice hardened steel can be easily magnetized (doesnt affect the time) and because of this can magnetize your watch tools.


The DS30 is Uboat steel, not ice hardened.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Maximect said:


> The DS30 is Uboat steel, not ice hardened.


The DS30 is surface hardened U-Boot steel.


----------



## jay_smith

Just taken delivery of a new DS30Y. I had many doubts whether I had made the right decision during the long wait, but now I have it on my wrist the doubts are all gone. It feels very light and comfortable and (just as all of the reviews say) is very readable.
The leather strap was marginally too loose on me so I swapped it out for a canvas strap from Barton Bands, but I'm on the lookout for budget-friendly leather alternatives.
Couple of quick pics:















Thanks everyone on this forum without which I wouldn't have bought this watch.


----------



## riff raff

We're enablers, there no doubt about that!

My DS came with both Damasko straps, Black and Brown. Oddly, the Brown is a tad looser than the Black (on the same hole).



jay_smith said:


> Just taken delivery of a new DS30Y. I had many doubts whether I had made the right decision during the long wait, but now I have it on my wrist the doubts are all gone. It feels very light and comfortable and (just as all of the reviews say) is very readable.
> The leather strap was marginally too loose on me so I swapped it out for a canvas strap from Barton Bands, but I'm on the lookout for budget-friendly leather alternatives.
> Couple of quick pics:
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum without which I wouldn't have bought this watch.


----------



## 5661nicholas

jay_smith said:


> Just taken delivery of a new DS30Y. I had many doubts whether I had made the right decision during the long wait, but now I have it on my wrist the doubts are all gone. It feels very light and comfortable and (just as all of the reviews say) is very readable.
> The leather strap was marginally too loose on me so I swapped it out for a canvas strap from Barton Bands, but I'm on the lookout for budget-friendly leather alternatives.
> Couple of quick pics:
> View attachment 13848973
> 
> View attachment 13848975
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum without which I wouldn't have bought this watch.


Excellent, congrats. Check out Martu leather straps for some quality affordable leather, or B & R.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Just ordered the DS30 Ocean from The Mann. Will be sure to post photos when it arrives. Haven’t owned a Damasko for a while and very much look forward to receiving this model.


----------



## riff raff

tsteph12 said:


> Just ordered the DS30 Ocean from The Mann. Will be sure to post photos when it arrives. Haven't owned a Damasko for a while and very much look forward to receiving this model.


That dial is gorgeous, great choice!


----------



## CSanter

Had to let one go and my DS sold faster than the DA36. Really enjoyed the watch on the factory leather strap, and I'll always keep my eye open to the used market ones. Great height, and size definitely miss that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximect

Just another shot still loving the piece, wears great with everything!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

Folks: Would a Damasko bracelet for the DS36 fit the DS30? Both are 20 mm lugs


----------



## WatchMann

No, it does not fit.


----------



## riff raff

WatchMann said:


> No, it does not fit.


Thanks for confirming, a member has a bracelet listed in the classifieds.


----------



## tiki5698

Just purchased a DS30, can’t wait to take delivery!

It will be my first German and bead blasted finished watch, really hope I like it... 200m WR and hardened submarine steel just sounds like the ultimate tool watch.


----------



## riff raff

tiki5698 said:


> Just purchased a DS30, can't wait to take delivery!
> 
> It will be my first German and bead blasted finished watch, really hope I like it... 200m WR and hardened submarine steel just sounds like the ultimate tool watch.


I predict you will be pleased. This watch works when nothing else in my small collection seems to be appropriate.


----------



## tiki5698

DS30 arrived today and the verdict is.... I love it! The sub steel seems to have a darker tone than regular brushed 316l and definitely gives it a very tool vibe. Also I tried it on a bunch of different straps and I don't think there's a strap that wouldn't work with this watch.

If I were to change anything I wish it had a slightly domed crystal with better AR because in direct sunlight it will blind you. Also I'd pay more for a 2892 or SW300 movement, as this 2824 feels very stiff and hand winding action is not smooth at all. But I'm describing a Mark XVIII so who knows I might pick one up if I like this enough.

Anyways, overall great job Damasko!


----------



## tiki5698

Sorry to post so much but I'm really digging this watch so been looking at it all day.

Is it just me though or if Omega made a pilot watch version of the seamaster 2254 it would be the DS30??


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

CSanter said:


> Had to let one go and my DS sold faster than the DA36. Really enjoyed the watch on the factory leather strap, and I'll always keep my eye open to the used market ones. Great height, and size definitely miss that one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the blue second hand but it kind of looks hard to read the date from what I can tell on the photo. In person was it different?


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

CSanter said:


> Had to let one go and my DS sold faster than the DA36. Really enjoyed the watch on the factory leather strap, and I'll always keep my eye open to the used market ones. Great height, and size definitely miss that one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the blue second hand but it kind of looks hard to read the date from what I can tell on the photo. In person was it different?


----------



## chrisjones3

Blue second hand is lovely! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CollectorS

I orderded a DS30 with inner AR coating only, and default strap. It says 3 weeks lead time.


----------



## CollectorS

MikeVG said:


> Just arrived last week from Watchmann. Special order with white date wheel and inner AR only.
> 
> View attachment 13838013


Excellent! I have ordered the same one! It seems inner AR coating is also doing a good job. How about outdoor?


----------



## redhed18

Mondo Shizmo said:


> Love the blue second hand but it kind of looks hard to read the date from what I can tell on the photo.


I know that Damasko will entertain certain part swaps like hands, bezels..
Has anyone asked for a white date disk on a watch with a coloured second hand?
I guess more simplistically they'd just put a coloured second hand on a standard watch (with white disk wheel)


----------



## MikeVG

redhed18 said:


> I know that Damasko will entertain certain part swaps like hands, bezels..
> Has anyone asked for a white date disk on a watch with a coloured second hand?
> I guess more simplistically they'd just put a coloured second hand on a standard watch (with white disk wheel)


I special ordered a DS30 through Watchmann with a yellow second hand and a white date disk.


----------



## Peter Atwood

I have the green sweep version. The Sinn fine link bracelet for 556 series fits perfectly and I have been wearing it for months.


----------



## Peter Atwood

Also the Sinn 20mm rubber straps fit these cases perfectly and are a super nice alternative to the stock offering.

I just ordered the blue dial with white sweep from Watchmann. 

This series is a beautiful design IMO and a great medium size. Lume is terrific on these and lasts all night at an adequate intensity. My only gripe is the outer AR which quite frankly is lousy and should never be used on any watch crystal except INSIDE. It's only a matter of time before scratches happen and it doesn't matter how careful you are. I have ruined many Sinns and also one other Damasko. The green DS30 is so far holding up OK but if looked at closely in the right light I can already spot a couple of minor hairlines. Oh well, great watch nonetheless. Maybe up the road if I want another I'll look into ordering a custom as the posters above suggest.


----------



## noregrets

Definitely go with the custom inner AR only...I have three Damaskos I ordered like that and of course the faces look perfect despite intense use.

Imo Damasko should never use two-sided AR unless the customer specifically requests it. These are tool watches!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

Interestingly, when I ordered my DK105 from Watchmann he noted that inner AR only is the default for that model. Maybe this is the beginning of a much-needed pivot from Damasko to making this the standard across their entire line.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Atwood

On the Sinn 5 link bracelet. The finishes differ slightly, bead blasted case vs brushed bracelet, but it doesn't bother me in the least. The 5 link design drapes a lot nicer than the H type bracelets IMO.


----------



## riff raff

Peter Atwood said:


> On the Sinn 5 link bracelet. The finishes differ slightly, bead blasted case vs brushed bracelet, but it doesn't bother me in the least. The 5 link design drapes a lot nicer than the H type bracelets IMO.
> 
> View attachment 14256151
> 
> 
> View attachment 14256153


Thanks for being a guinea pig Peter! That's pretty tempting to try.


----------



## quangphamvn

It was so happy to have DS30 Yellow


----------

